
Patents Today: A Newsletter about Patents - JasonPiao
https://patentstoday.substack.com/
======
JasonPiao
I've always wanted to write online but never decided to start. Today I finally
say screw it and start writing.

I used to read patents because I thought they were interesting but soon
learned that patents owned by companies today could very well signal where the
future is going (e.g. AR patents for apple products).

I started a newsletter where I discover and simply summarize the coolest
patents owned by companies today. I only have 1 post so far (nike's blockchain
based sneakers) but I will be writing a lot more!

Let me know what you think and please consider subscribing!

[https://patentstoday.substack.com/](https://patentstoday.substack.com/)

------
dang
A newsletter is not a valid Show HN. Please read the rules:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

